# pathos vs Vipera Magnifica



## JackPK (Jul 10, 2015)

[size=+2]*pathos vs Vipera Magnifica*[/size]



Spoiler: Arena






pathos said:


> This challence is for VM. c:
> 
> Format: 2 vs 2 doubles
> Style: Set
> ...






*pathos's active squad*

 *Blood on Fire* the male Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Papayawhip* the female Ivysaur <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg
 *Karpad* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Lucky Egg
 *Starbuck* the female Marshtomp <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg (4 EXP, so gets 1 damage bonus point)
 *tetris* the genderless Porygon2 <Download> @ Dubious Disc
 *Tinkle* the female Wartortle <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Aang* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tsiot* the female Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Zohar* the female Dratini <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Lehava* the female Magby <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg


*Vipera Magnifica's active squad*

 *Master Belch* the male Sliggoo <Gooey> @ Leftovers (7 EXP, so gets 1 damage bonus point)
 *Darude* the male Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> @ Lucky Egg
 *Li Feng* the female Seviper <Shed Skin> @ Black Sludge
 *Libertad* the female Hawlucha <Unburden> @ Flying Gem
 *Kamohoalii* the male Carvanha <Rough Skin> @ Life Orb
 *Rockefeller* the male Shellder <Skill Link> @ Water Stone
 *Melia* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Eviolite
 *a fucking whale* the female Wailmer <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
 *Calcifer* the male Litwick <Flame Body> @ Dusk Stone
 *Faraday* the male Eelektrik <Levitate> @ Thunder Stone

Since this is an aquatic battle, that would mean pathos can choose from Starbuck, tetris, Tinkle, or Zohar (and maybe Karpad? I only know of it being on land from the anime but idk it's a frog so I guess it can go in the water?), and VM can choose from Kamohoalii, Rockefeller, a fucking whale, or Faraday. (Unless I have totally been misled about Dratini's and Eelektrik's abilities to breathe underwater.) I know this challenge has been sitting around for like two months, so if you intended to use something else but didn't have it in your active squad because you didn't expect this to suddenly get picked up, just let me know and I'll ask Zhorken to work some magic on the database side of things to get what you want into your active squad for this battle.

Assuming everyone's active squads are OK, the RNG says things will start out as follows:

VM sends out two Pokemon
pathos sends out two Pokemon and gives commands
VM gives commands


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 10, 2015)

I'll use Rockefeller and a fucking whale.

(Thanks for picking this up btw)


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh wow thank you Jack for taking this ;n; 

I'll go with Tinkle and Zohar!

Okay... let's see. I think we're just gonna aim for some damage this round. Zohar, I want you to *Dragon Pulse* at Rockefeller all round. If Rockefeller is unhittable for any reason - protect or they're out of reach or something - aim at a fucking whale, and if you can't hit them either, then set up a *Reflect*, or a *Light Screen* if you've already got a Reflect. If you've got both, just Dragon Pulse if they're protecting or do nothing otherwise.

Tinkle, your commands are pretty similar! *Body Slam* a fucking whale or Rockefeller alternatively if you can't hit the whale due to protect/any other reason. If you can't hit either, set up an *Aqua Ring* and then make a 10% *sub*. If you've already done both, Body Slam through protects, or do nothing if your opponent is unreachable for any other reason.

For _both_ of you - if the pokemon you're supposed to hit starts to bide, or is continuing to bide, attack the other pokemon instead, or switch to your non-damaging option if they're both biding. Also, try not to float too close to the ground, so as to avoid any earthquakes...

Zohar: *Dragon Pulse @Rockefeller \ a fucking whale / Reflect / Light Screen x3*

Tinkle: *Body Slam @ a fucking whale \ Rockefeller / Aqua Ring / Substitute (10%)*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 11, 2015)

Rockefeller, the time has come for you to *Shell Smash*. Follow by using *Icicle Spear* twice against Zohar. 

As for a fucking whale, Tinkle has just welcomed you to the jam. Come on and *Body Slam* thrice against your opponent, switching out for *Facade* if you become paralyzed. 

Rockefeller: *Shell Smash ~ Icicle Spear @ Zohar x2*

a fucking whale: *Body Slam / Facade @ Tinkle x3*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 12, 2015)

*[size=+2]pathos vs Vipera Magnifica: Round One[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



Format: 2 vs 2 doubles
Style: Set
DQ: 1 week
Damage Cap: 45%
Banned/Restricted Moves: Attract, OHKO's, direct-healing moves
Arena Description: Atlantis

Although most likely not the real Atlantis, the drowned city of Atlantis in which this battle takes place shares a frightening amount with its namesake. The fact that both ended up underwater, for example - and that both were tremendously prosperous beforehand. The city was so well-built that most of its buildings have not been too badly harmed, even at such great depths; rust and algae coat the majority of the structures, sure, and sponges grow on the smaller houses, but towards the upper limits of the buildings things look shockingly pristine. Since most of the city is made of skyscrapers - thousands of feet high on average, towering way above the miniature houses below and many made of pure glass, made hard enough that many of the walls remain intact; here and there, the tallest of skyscrapers was made of actual diamond, and nothing has managed to corrode those. This leads to quite a beautiful underwater view. 

Of course, so far underwater - the tallest of skyscrapers being nearly 3,000 feet tall and still not even nearing the surface of the ocean - none of this would, normally, be seen. No sunlight reaches this far down, and the fish and pokemon are all used to darkness. This is one of the most brilliant aspects of Atlantis: it's a city of light. 

Each of the skyscrapers is topped with a lightningrod, acting much like the pokemon ability. The rods are connected to dozens of gemstones fitted into the building walls, making it appear as if the buildings themselves glow. Since, of course, lightning doesn't often strike so deep below the surface, it's common courtesy for pokemon to come by and flash a thunder wave or two to light up the area.

Since Atlantis is nearly always bathed in light, it's considered poor hunting grounds - and by the same means, great protection for young. It's a rare day to not find tiny newborn chinchou flitting about, or a wailmer hiding in one of the taller skyscrapers, holding its breath before it needs to return to the surface. 

Additional Rules: For the duration of this battle, a protective force-field has been erected surrounding Atlantis. The field lets in/out all but living creatures, so pokemon that need to breathe will not be able to get through and reach the surface (meaning yes, they will suffocate). Pokemon that are generally known to dwell in water will be able to hold their breath for as long as the battle takes place.

The lightning-rods that cover the multiple towers will attract all electric attacks towards them, making electric attacks (aside from those that are self-directed) useless.

All attacks used by water-type pokemon do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy; attacks used by pokemon not used to being in water do 1% less damage and cost 1% more energy.



Deep beneath the sea, a lone old Relicanth flexes her fins through the waters filling the old city of Atlantis. In her old age, the Relicanth finds it easier to electrolocate morsels of food with help from the static buildup the city’s lightningrods and still-shining illumination provide. With a quicker snap than one would think her years allow, she gulps down a tiny fry, but something amiss in the water troubles her as it goes down. She paddles away quick as a lick, not eager to encounter whatever has revved up the electrical field of Atlantis, but the water in front of her shimmers and she bumps headlong into what feels like solid rock. Odd, un-fish-like figures are descending through the water as well, so the Relicanth quietly sinks low enough to hide under an overhang on one of the city buildings to wait out whatever the intruders are doing...

*Team pathos (OO)*
 

*Tinkle (F) the Wartortle*
*<Torrent>* Water-type attacks boosted by 1.3× at 33% health and below.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 58
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _You’re going down, you two._
*Commands:* Body Slam @ a fucking whale \ Rockefeller / Aqua Ring / Substitute (10%)

*Zohar (F) the Dratini*
*<Shed Skin>* 30% chance of shrugging off status conditions at the end of each round.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Serenely focused.
*Commands:* Dragon Pulse @Rockefeller \ a fucking whale / Reflect / Light Screen x3

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*
 

*Rockefeller (M) the Shellder*
*<Skill Link>* Multi-hit moves always hit the maximum number of times.
*@Water Stone* Water-type attacks do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Has never battled before. Internally screaming.
*Commands:* Shell Smash ~ Icicle Spear @ Zohar x2

*a fucking whale (F) the Wailmer*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _ahahaha i’m gonna fuck up so much shit lol_
*Commands:* Body Slam / Facade @ Tinkle x3

The Trainers give their commands through the electronic buzz of radios from their heavy-duty scuba suits, and the round begins with the referee fumbling to wave a flag underwater. Maybe this could have been better thought-through.

In any case, the round begins with a bang as a fucking whale and Tinkle race toward each other at full speed, both angling for a big physical strike to what they hope is a weak point. The Wartortle manages to get the critical hit in, knocking the wind out of a suddenly-shrunken fucking whale even as the whale’s body mass makes nearly as solid a hit to the turtle’s gut.

Meanwhile, the other two battlers are not as enthusiastic to get into a fight based on sheer power. Instead, Zohar writhes into a coil and rapidly flexes his body, letting loose a pulse of Dragon-type energy that sails unimpeded through the water and sends Rockefeller into a spiralling flip toward a nearby building. Rock, a first-time battler, turns balefully toward his Trainer — surely he didn’t mean to command such a reckless move? — but VM nods in his bulky scuba suit, and Rock gulps and decides to obey. With a rapid squirt of water, he careens himself straight into the thick glass of the building behind him, and with a sickening _crack_, a large chunk of his lower shell is hanging by a thread. With a twirl, Rock knocks it completely loose and tries to get used to the new feeling of water flowing along his underside.

Though feeling a little undefended, the Shellder finds himself mostly filled with adrenaline after such a drastic move, and decides to release his energy the best way he knows how. Waggling his tongue at Zohar, he supercools the water in front of him into spikes and lobs them straight into the sea serpent. He even manages to maneuver the intact side of his shell to take the brunt of the pulse attack the Dratini sends back at him.

The Wartortle and the Wailmer, in the meantime, continue to duke it out Body Slam á Body Slam. A fucking whale lands a solid hit to Tinkle’s thigh, and to the latter’s horror, it starts to go numb and twitch uncontrollably. With a deep gulp, Tinkle fights through the pain to strike back at her foe, but she’s disappointed to see it land without the force that it did before.

As the round closes, Rock fires off another round of frozen spears at Zohar, who responds back with a third pulse of draconic energy that Rock weathers by clinging to the building to avoid being flipped over. A fucking whale performs yet another powerful slam, but as she prepares to respond, Tinkle’s leg decides not to work entirely, and she doesn’t manage to do much but swim in a lopsided circle.

*Team pathos (OO)*
 

*Tinkle (F) the Wartortle*
*<Torrent>* Water-type attacks boosted by 1.3× at 33% health and below.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 73% Health
*██████████* 92% Energy
*Speed:* 14.5
*Status:* Moderately paralyzed (30% chance of failure).
*Condition:* Having trouble swimming straight.
*Commands used:* Body Slam @ a fucking whale ~ Body Slam @ a fucking whale ~ (fully paralyzed)

*Zohar (F) the Dratini*
*<Shed Skin>* 30% chance of shrugging off status conditions at the end of each round.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██████* 56% Health
*█████████* 86% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _If I wanted ice underwater I would’ve gone to the Arctic._
*Commands used:* Dragon Pulse @ Rockefeller ~ Dragon Pulse @ Rockefeller ~ Dragon Pulse @ Rockefeller

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*
 

*Rockefeller (M) the Shellder*
*<Skill Link>* Multi-hit moves always hit the maximum number of times.
*@Water Stone* Water-type attacks do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy.
*███████* 68% Health
*█████████* 81% Energy
*Speed:* 80
*Status:* +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack, +2 Speed, -1 Defense, -1 Special Defense
*Condition:* Filled with adrenaline. Externally screaming.
*Commands used:* Shell Smash ~ Icicle Spear @ Zohar ~ Icicle Spear @ Zohar

*a fucking whale (F) the Wailmer*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 78% Health
*█████████* 88% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _rock, dude, i was the one who was supposed to fuck up shit_
*Commands used:* Body Slam @ Tinkle ~ Body Slam @ Tinkle ~ Body Slam @ Tinkle



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
a fucking whale uses Body Slam on Tinkle.
~ Body Slam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Body Slam has a 30% chance of paralyzing the target. This effect fails with a roll of 92.
~ Body Slam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). a fucking whale fails to crit with a roll of 76.

Tinkle uses Body Slam on a fucking whale.
~ Body Slam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Body Slam has a 30% chance of paralyzing the target. This effect fails with a roll of 62.
~ Body Slam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Tinkle lands a crit with a roll of 1.

Zohar uses Dragon Pulse on Rockefeller.
~ Dragon Pulse has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dragon Pulse’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Zohar failed to crit with a roll of 55.

Rockefeller uses Shell Smash.
~ Rockefeller boosts its Attack, Special Attack and Speed by two stages each.
~ Rockefeller reduces its Defense and Special Defense by one stage each.
~ Rockefeller’s recalculated Speed: 40 × 4/2 = 80

Action Two
Rockefeller uses Icicle Spear on Zohar.
~ Icicle Spear has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Thanks to Skill Link, Icicle Spear hits the maximum of 5 times.
~ Icicle Spear’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rockefeller failed to crit with a roll of 9.

a fucking whale uses Body Slam on Tinkle.
~ Body Slam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Body Slam has a 30% chance of paralyzing the target. This effect succeeds with a roll of 9.
~ Tinkle was moderately paralyzed! His recalculated Speed: 58 × 1/4 = 14.5
~ Body Slam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). a fucking whale failed to crit with a roll of 27.

Zohar uses Dragon Pulse on Rockefeller.
~ Dragon Pulse has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dragon Pulse’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Zohar failed to crit with a roll of 72.

Tinkle makes a paralysis check (15% difficulty level at moderate paralysis). He rolls a 64 and is able to use his move.
Tinkle uses Body Slam on a fucking whale.
~ Body Slam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Body Slam has a 30% chance of paralyzing the target. This effect fails with a roll of 73.
~ Body Slam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Tinkle failed to crit with a roll of 64.
~ Successful actions until Tinkle’s paralysis softens to mild: 3 -> 2

Action Three
Rockefeller uses Icicle Spear on Zohar.
~ Icicle Spear has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Thanks to Skill Link, Icicle Spear hits the maximum of 5 times.
~ Icicle Spear’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rockefeller failed to crit with a roll of 45.

a fucking whale uses Body Slam on Tinkle.
~ Body Slam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Body Slam has a 30% chance of paralyzing the target. This effect fails with a roll of 58.
~ Body Slam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). a fucking whale failed to crit with a roll of 100.

Zohar uses Dragon Pulse on Rockefeller.
~ Dragon Pulse has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dragon Pulse’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Zohar failed to crit with a roll of 63.

Tinkle makes a paralysis check (15% difficulty level at moderate paralysis). He rolls a 5 and is fully paralyzed.
~ Successful actions until Tinkle’s paralysis softens to mild: 2





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Action One
a fucking whale uses Body Slam on Tinkle.
~ *Base power 8.5%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = 9.5 rounded down = *Tinkle takes 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *a fucking whale expends 4% energy.*

Tinkle uses Body Slam on a fucking whale.
~ *Base power 8.5%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = 9.5 + 4 for a critical hit = 13.5 rounded down = *a fucking whale takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Tinkle expends 4% energy.*

Zohar uses Dragon Pulse on Rockefeller.
~ *Base power 8.5%* + 2.125 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 10.625 rounded down = *Rockefeller takes 10% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Zohar expends 4% energy.*

Rockefeller uses Shell Smash.
~ Shell Smash does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 6%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Rockefeller expends 5% energy.*

 91% health, 96% energy
 100% health, 96% energy
 90% health, 95% energy
 87% health, 96% energy

Action Two
Rockefeller uses Icicle Spear on Zohar.
~ 5 hits × 2.5 base power each = *Base power 12.5%* + no bonus because not STAB + 2 for boosted Attack × 1.5 since Dragon is weak to Ice + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = 22.75 rounded down = *Zohar takes 22% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* + 1 for stat modifiers - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Rockefeller expends 7% energy.*

a fucking whale uses Body Slam on Tinkle.
~ *Base power 8.5%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = 9.5 rounded down = *Tinkle takes 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *a fucking whale expends 4% energy.*

Zohar uses Dragon Pulse on Rockefeller.
~ *Base power 8.5%* + 2.125 for STAB + 1 for reduced Special Defense + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 11.625 rounded down = *Rockefeller takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 0.5 for stat modifiers rounded up = *Zohar expends 5% energy.*

Tinkle uses Body Slam on a fucking whale.
~ *Base power 8.5%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = 9.5 rounded down = *a fucking whale takes 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Tinkle expends 4% energy.*

 82% health, 92% energy
 78% health, 91% energy
 79% health, 88% energy
 78% health, 92% energy

Action Three
Rockefeller uses Icicle Spear on Zohar.
~ 5 hits × 2.5 base power each = *Base power 12.5%* + no bonus because not STAB + 2 for boosted Attack × 1.5 since Dragon is weak to Ice + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = 22.75 rounded down = *Zohar takes 22% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* + 1 for stat modifiers - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Rockefeller expends 7% energy.*

a fucking whale uses Body Slam on Tinkle.
~ *Base power 8.5%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = 9.5 rounded down = *Tinkle takes 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *a fucking whale expends 4% energy.*

Zohar uses Dragon Pulse on Rockefeller.
~ *Base power 8.5%* + 2.125 for STAB + 1 for reduced Special Defense + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 11.625 rounded down = *Rockefeller takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 0.5 for stat modifiers rounded up = *Zohar expends 5% energy.*

Tinkle is fully paralyzed.

 73% health, 92% energy
 56% health, 86% energy
 68% health, 81% energy
 78% health, 88% energy



*Arena*
Atlantis is virtually unharmed so far by the battle being fought between its spires. A glass window on one of the floors of the building near Rock is being weathered away ever-so-slightly by Dragon Pulses, and a scared old Relicanth hides away a few blocks away.

*Notes:*
*1.* Original speed order: a fucking whale (60) > Tinkle (58) > Zohar (50) > Rockefeller (40).
*2.* Modified speed order: Rockefeller (80) > a fucking whale (60) > Zohar (50) > Tinkle (14.5).
*3.* This is the first time I’ve dealt with paralysis, so I modified my confusion scale to create a paralysis scale. Let me know if it should be adjusted, please. Here it is: Paralysis ranges from severe intensity (25% failure chance) through strong (20%), moderate (15%) and mild (10%) down to very mild (5%) before going away entirely. The Pokemon must make 3 successful paralysis rolls on each intensity level in order for it to soften to the next. Status-move-inflicted paralysis typically starts at severe, while side-effect paralysis (such as Body Slam) typically starts at moderate.
*4.* Tinkle landed a critical hit with Body Slam on the first action.
*5.* a fucking whale’s Body Slam paralyzed Tinkle on the second action, and Tinkle was fully paralyzed on the third action.
*6.* For storytelling’s sake, I tweaked the speed order of some actions in the text, but did nothing that would affect any numbers.
*7.* Hooooooly shit double battles you guys. My document is 10 pages long already. I probably only managed to turn this around in one day because you guys’ commands were so repetitive. *BRING ON ROUND TWO*
*Next round,* VM commands first, followed by pathos.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 12, 2015)

Let's go for some more damage this round. Rockefeller, you continue to use *Icicle Spear* against Zohar. If Zohar is unhittable for whatever reason, use *Rock Blast* on Tinkle. If by the third action you've already used Icicle Spear twice on Zohar, then attack Tinkle with Rock Blast. If you can't hit either of them, put up a *Reflect* or do nothing if you already have one.

a fucking whale, you just use *Hyper Voice* on Tinkle all round. Use it on Zohar if Tinkle is unhittable. If you can't hit either of them, use *Amnesia*.

Rockefeller: *Icicle Spear @ Zohar / Rock Blast @ Tinkle / Reflect x3*

a fucking whale: *Hyper Voice @ Tinkle \ Zohar / Amnesia x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 12, 2015)

Okay guys, time for the big guns. Tinkle, go ahead and *Refresh* yourself as soon as you can. Once you've done that, *Mirror Coat* those Hyper Voices. If you're too paralyzed to use Refresh, try and *Chill* as well as you can and delay your actions by one.

Zohar, I want you to *Haze *and then *Outrage* against Rockefeller. You don't like all that ice, no you don't!

Tinkle: *Refresh / Mirror Coat (Hyper Voice) / Chill x3*

Zohar: *Haze ~ Outrage @ Rockefeller x2*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 15, 2015)

*[size=+2]pathos vs Vipera Magnifica: Round Two[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



Format: 2 vs 2 doubles
Style: Set
DQ: 1 week
Damage Cap: 45%
Banned/Restricted Moves: Attract, OHKO's, direct-healing moves
Arena Description: Atlantis

Although most likely not the real Atlantis, the drowned city of Atlantis in which this battle takes place shares a frightening amount with its namesake. The fact that both ended up underwater, for example - and that both were tremendously prosperous beforehand. The city was so well-built that most of its buildings have not been too badly harmed, even at such great depths; rust and algae coat the majority of the structures, sure, and sponges grow on the smaller houses, but towards the upper limits of the buildings things look shockingly pristine. Since most of the city is made of skyscrapers - thousands of feet high on average, towering way above the miniature houses below and many made of pure glass, made hard enough that many of the walls remain intact; here and there, the tallest of skyscrapers was made of actual diamond, and nothing has managed to corrode those. This leads to quite a beautiful underwater view. 

Of course, so far underwater - the tallest of skyscrapers being nearly 3,000 feet tall and still not even nearing the surface of the ocean - none of this would, normally, be seen. No sunlight reaches this far down, and the fish and pokemon are all used to darkness. This is one of the most brilliant aspects of Atlantis: it's a city of light. 

Each of the skyscrapers is topped with a lightningrod, acting much like the pokemon ability. The rods are connected to dozens of gemstones fitted into the building walls, making it appear as if the buildings themselves glow. Since, of course, lightning doesn't often strike so deep below the surface, it's common courtesy for pokemon to come by and flash a thunder wave or two to light up the area.

Since Atlantis is nearly always bathed in light, it's considered poor hunting grounds - and by the same means, great protection for young. It's a rare day to not find tiny newborn chinchou flitting about, or a wailmer hiding in one of the taller skyscrapers, holding its breath before it needs to return to the surface. 

Additional Rules: For the duration of this battle, a protective force-field has been erected surrounding Atlantis. The field lets in/out all but living creatures, so pokemon that need to breathe will not be able to get through and reach the surface (meaning yes, they will suffocate). Pokemon that are generally known to dwell in water will be able to hold their breath for as long as the battle takes place.

The lightning-rods that cover the multiple towers will attract all electric attacks towards them, making electric attacks (aside from those that are self-directed) useless.

All attacks used by water-type pokemon do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy; attacks used by pokemon not used to being in water do 1% less damage and cost 1% more energy.



*Team pathos (OO)*
 

*Tinkle (F) the Wartortle*
*<Torrent>* Water-type attacks boosted by 1.3× at 33% health and below.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 73% Health
*██████████* 92% Energy
*Speed:* 14.5
*Status:* Moderately paralyzed (30% chance of failure).
*Condition:* Having trouble swimming straight.
*Commands:* Refresh / Mirror Coat (Hyper Voice) / Chill x3

*Zohar (F) the Dratini*
*<Shed Skin>* 30% chance of shrugging off status conditions at the end of each round.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██████* 56% Health
*█████████* 86% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _If I wanted ice underwater I would’ve gone to the Arctic._
*Commands:* Haze ~ Outrage @ Rockefeller x2

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*
 

*Rockefeller (M) the Shellder*
*<Skill Link>* Multi-hit moves always hit the maximum number of times.
*@Water Stone* Water-type attacks do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy.
*███████* 68% Health
*█████████* 81% Energy
*Speed:* 80
*Status:* +2 Attack, +2 Special Attack, +2 Speed, -1 Defense, -1 Special Defense
*Condition:* Filled with adrenaline. Externally screaming.
*Commands:* Icicle Spear @ Zohar / Rock Blast @ Tinkle / Reflect x3

*a fucking whale (F) the Wailmer*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 78% Health
*█████████* 88% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _rock, dude, i was the one who was supposed to fuck up shit_
*Commands:* Hyper Voice @ Tinkle \ Zohar / Amnesia x3

Rockefeller is having the time of his wee little Shellder life. He might not be doing the best health-wise compared to his ally, and the lower half of his shell might be more a memory than a reality, but he’s _definitely_ having so much more fun than both his friend a fucking whale and his target, Zohar, so it’s with satisfaction that he fires off another round of icicle spears at the draconic eel. Meanwhile, three stories down and half a building to the south, a fucking whale decides that, having paralyzed her foe, she can switch to a rather louder and less direct barrage. She lets out a deep sound like a foghorn, her mouth held just right to amplify the sound waves straight at Tinkle.

(A few blocks away, the scared Relicanth practically jumps out of her skin when, suddenly, a Lumineon casually comes up behind her, chattering on about how that was whale for _”We need to find his son.”_ An odd sentiment… is that why they’re battling? Did the turtle kidnap the clam’s son?)

For pathos’ team, this round is the time to go on the defensive. Zohar’s insides churn as she spits out what she knows normally to be a smoky haze, but which in this environment becomes something closer to a cloud of ink that spreads through the chilly water, ominously turning it even colder, if possible. Rock shudders as it engulfs him, creeping into the vulnerable parts of his smashed shell in all the wrong ways, but Tinkle feels it soothe her leg and get her back up to fighting speed. With that reassurance, the Wartortle takes a moment to focus her regenerative abilities and restore the nerves in the paralyzed tissue in her leg.

With that, Tinkle feels back in shape, and in an instant, she allows her sweat glands to emit an oily sheen that covers her with a rainbowlike glimmer — but then just sits back, looking at a fucking whale almost as if to say, “Bring it on.” Which a fucking whale does, with fervor, in the form of another concussive blast of sound. This time, though it knocks her away just as well, it also triggers something in Tinkle’s rainbow sheen that makes it glow brightly and makes its colors swim psychedelically. A few moments later, the glow flares and emits a shining beam that knocks a fucking whale into the building behind her and loosens a massive gemstone, whose light fizzles as it sinks to the seafloor.

(The Lumineon translates this set of whale noises as _”Can you give us directions to P. Sherman, 42 Wallaby Way, Sydney?”_ The old Relicanth isn’t sure her companion knows what she’s talking about. And that rainbow beam looks like a nasty refusal to cooperate. The Relicanth makes a mental note never to try to negotiate with kidnappers, since this is clearly what results.)

Zohar fills with satisfaction as she sees how much more slowly the Shellder is moving now that her Haze has neutralized his advantage. But satisfaction won’t be useful for her vengeance, so she sets it aside and reaches deep down to fill herself with righteous fury. A switch flips in her mind, and she’s no longer herself as her eyes glow an unnatural green. Her body darts straight at her foe, her mouth spitting bright green tongues of flame that somehow aren’t extinguished by the water. Through the onslaught, Rock manages somehow to fire off a round of ice daggers at his foe, realizing belatedly through his pain that the green fire doesn’t melt them as it rages. _What is this stuff?_ he wonders.

Below, Tinkle prepares another Mirror Coat, and a fucking whale clearly decides one last strike is more important to get in than avoiding the retaliation to follow, because she bellows another focused foghorn burst at the Wartortle. (The Lumineon translates this one as _“Come back!”_ Since the blast knocks the turtle all the way back against a building across the block, the Relicanth is only 90 percent sure the Lumineon is making things up.)

Any retaliation the Wailmer expected, however, is nothing compared to what she gets. Upon impact with the building, Tinkle gives a reflexive wail of pain, and Zohar immediately stops her onslaught at Rock and races downward to avenge her wounded teammate. The draconic green flames pair with the rainbow beam for a furious offensive that fills Wailmer with the most pain she thinks her body is capable of even registering. It’s only a very small comfort for her to see, across the way, that her teammate has knocked loose five hefty stones from a skyscraper and dropped them all straight onto Tinkle’s head, though that comfort is replaced by trepidation as Tinkle begins to glow a light blue.

*Team pathos (OO)*
 

*Tinkle (F) the Wartortle*
*<Torrent>* Water-type attacks boosted by 1.3× at 33% health and below.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████* 30% Health
*███████* 69% Energy
*Speed:* 58
*Status:* Torrent activated.
*Condition:* Ready for an all-or-nothing conclusion.
*Commands used:* Refresh ~ Mirror Coat @ a fucking whale ~ Mirror Coat @ a fucking whale

*Zohar (F) the Dratini*
*<Shed Skin>* 30% chance of shrugging off status conditions at the end of each round.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██* 15% Health
*███████* 68% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Locked into Outrage (1 more action).
*Condition:* Wreaking havoc without even realizing she’s doing it.
*Commands used:* Haze ~ Outrage @ Rockefeller ~ Outrage @ a fucking whale

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*
 

*Rockefeller (M) the Shellder*
*<Skill Link>* Multi-hit moves always hit the maximum number of times.
*@Water Stone* Water-type attacks do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy.
*██████* 53% Health
*███████* 62% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _Rocks fall. Wartortle dies?_
*Commands used:* Icicle Spear @ Zohar ~ Icicle Spear @ Zohar ~ Rock Blast @ Tinkle

*a fucking whale (F) the Wailmer*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████* 33% Health (capped)
*████████* 76% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Pushed to the brink of her pain limits.
*Commands used:* Hyper Voice @ Tinkle ~ Hyper Voice @ Tinkle ~ Hyper Voice @ Tinkle



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Rockefeller uses Icicle Spear on Zohar.
~ Icicle Spear has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Thanks to Skill Link, Icicle Spear hits the maximum of 5 times.
~ Icicle Spear’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rockefeller failed to crit with a roll of 96.

a fucking whale uses Hyper Voice on Tinkle.
~ Hyper Voice has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Hyper Voice’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). a fucking whale failed to crit with a roll of 44.

Zohar uses Haze.
~ Stat changes were returned to normal.
~ Tinkle’s speed returns to 58. Rockefeller’s speed returns to 40.

Tinkle makes a paralysis check (15% difficulty level at moderate paralysis). She rolls a 97 and is able to use her move.
Tinkle uses Refresh.
~ Tinkle cured her paralysis.

A haze lingers in the air (10% accuracy drop for 5 more actions).

Action Two
Tinkle prepares Mirror Coat.

a fucking whale uses Hyper Voice on Tinkle.
~ Hyper Voice has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 66.
~ Hyper Voice’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). a fucking whale failed to crit with a roll of 33.

Zohar uses Outrage.
~ Outrage’s target is random. It targets Rockefeller.
~ Outrage’s duration is random. It will last for 3 actions.
~ Outrage has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 14.
~ Outrage’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Zohar failed to crit with a roll of 97.

Rockefeller uses Icicle Spear on Zohar.
~ Icicle Spear has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 77.
~ Thanks to Skill Link, Icicle Spear hits the maximum of 5 times.
~ Icicle Spear’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rockefeller failed to crit with a roll of 64.

Tinkle uses Mirror Coat on a fucking whale.
~ Mirror Coat has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 68.
~ Mirror Coat cannot crit.

A haze lingers in the air (10% accuracy drop for 4 more actions).

Action Three
Tinkle prepares Mirror Coat.

a fucking whale uses Hyper Voice on Tinkle.
~ Hyper Voice has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 75.
~ Hyper Voice’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). a fucking whale failed to crit with a roll of 20.

Zohar uses Outrage.
~ Outrage’s target is random. It targets a fucking whale.
~ Outrage has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 68.
~ Outrage’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Zohar failed to crit with a roll of 65.

Rockefeller uses Rock Blast on Tinkle.
~ Rock Blast has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 13.
~ Thanks to Skill Link, Rock Blast hits the maximum of 5 times.
~ Rock Blast’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rockefeller failed to crit with a roll of 84.

Tinkle uses Mirror Coat on a fucking whale.
~ Mirror Coat has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 42.
~ Mirror Coat cannot crit.

A haze lingers in the air (10% accuracy drop for 3 more actions).





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 73% health, 92% energy
 56% health, 86% energy
 68% health, 81% energy
 78% health, 88% energy

Action One
Rockefeller uses Icicle Spear on Zohar.
~ 5 hits × 2.5 base power each = *Base power 12.5%* + no bonus because not STAB + 2 for boosted Attack × 1.5 since Dragon is weak to Ice + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = 22.75 rounded down = *Zohar takes 22% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* + 1 for stat modifiers - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Rockefeller expends 7% energy.*

a fucking whale uses Hyper Voice on Tinkle.
~ *Base power 9%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Tinkle takes 10% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *a fucking whale expends 4% energy.*

Zohar uses Haze.
~ Haze does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Zohar expends 4% energy.*

Tinkle uses Refresh.
~ Refresh does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Tinkle expends 3% energy.*

 63% health, 89% energy
 34% health, 82% energy
 68% health, 74% energy
 78% health, 84% energy

Action Two
Tinkle prepares Mirror Coat.

a fucking whale uses Hyper Voice on Tinkle.
~ *Base power 9%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Tinkle takes 10% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *a fucking whale expends 4% energy.*

Zohar uses Outrage on Rockefeller.
~ *Base power 12%* + 3 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Rockefeller takes 15% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* = *Zohar expends 7% energy.*

Rockefeller uses Icicle Spear on Zohar.
~ 5 hits × 2.5 base power each = *Base power 12.5%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted × 1.5 since Dragon is weak to Ice + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = 19.75 rounded down = *Zohar takes 19% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Rockefeller expends 6% energy.*

Tinkle uses Mirror Coat on a fucking whale.
~ Tinkle took 10% damage × 2 = *a fucking whale takes 20% damage.*
~ *Tinkle expends 10% energy.*

 53% health, 79% energy
 15% health, 75% energy
 53% health, 68% energy
 58% health, 80% energy

Action Three
Tinkle prepares Mirror Coat.

a fucking whale uses Hyper Voice on Tinkle.
~ *Base power 9%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Tinkle takes 10% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *a fucking whale expends 4% energy.*

Zohar uses Outrage on a fucking whale.
~ *Base power 12%* + 3 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *a fucking whale takes 15% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* = *Zohar expends 7% energy.*

Rockefeller uses Rock Blast on Tinkle.
~ 5 hits × 2.5 base power each = *Base power 12.5%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted × 1 for the standard type modification + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = 13.5 rounded down = *Tinkle takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Rockefeller expends 6% energy.*

Tinkle uses Mirror Coat on a fucking whale.
~ Tinkle took 10% damage × 2 = *a fucking whale takes 20% damage.*
~ *Tinkle expends 10% energy.*

 30% health, 69% energy
 15% health, 68% energy
 53% health, 62% energy
 23% health (capped at 33%), 76% energy



*Arena*
Atlantis is mostly unharmed so far by the battle being fought between its spires, but several hefty gemstones have been knocked loose from buildings near the battlers. A cloud of thick, dark ink surrounds the battlers and is gradually dispersing (3 more actions). A scared old Relicanth hides away with her friend, a cheerful Lumineon, a few blocks away.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order at beginning of round: Rockefeller (80) > a fucking whale (60) > Zohar (50) > Tinkle (14.5).
*2.* Speed order after Haze: a fucking whale (60) > Tinkle (58) > Zohar (50) > Rockefeller (40).
*3.* Normally Hyper Voice hits both opposing targets. However, I’ve been envisioning the two “pairs” of battlers drifting further and further away from each other as the battle continues (I’m not sure how well this has come across in the text; probably not at all), and VM specifically commanded it “at Tinkle” rather than “at both,” so a fucking whale didn’t go out of her way to use the move in its usual broad range.
*4.* Outrage’s target is randomized. Zohar hit Rockefeller as commanded on the second action, but she went after a fucking whale instead on the third action.
*5.* Fun fact: Assuming Haze normally would result in something approximating a cloud of smoke, or a solid-in-gas colloid, the equivalent liquid-in-gas colloid suggests to me that underwater, Haze would result in something approximating a cloud of ink. So that’s how I described it. (Disclaimer: I don’t know chemistry very well at all.)
*6.* Again, for literary effect, I tweaked the order of actions in the text a bit.
*Next round,* pathos commands first, followed by VM.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm a bit confused. If the battlers are far enough away from each other that Hyper Voice would only hit Tinkle, how were they close enough for Zohar to aim at and reach a fucking whale?


----------



## JackPK (Jul 15, 2015)

I was putting them maybe three stories apart from each other, which seemed reasonable in my head for a draconic sea snake filled with fury to dart at full speed through but not so much for a sound wave to be able to hit a target straight ahead as well as one fairly close to straight above and not be so spread-out as to be nearly useless.

Here's an image of roughly the battlers' positions.

To put it another way, Zohar merely had to stop attacking, swim down maybe 30 feet (5 of her body lengths), and start attacking again. a fucking whale would have had to spread her Hyper Voices out over something like a 90-degree vertical range of motion.

If y'all think that's unreasonable, I can reref it and either place the battlers closer together or change Zohar's target.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't think there's any problem with the way you reffed it, Jack.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 22, 2015)

Okkkayyyy ermmm lesse...

Startin' with Zohar, you ain't got any options for that first action so just *Outrage* against whoever you can - just _try_ to change target if whoever you aim at is protecting. Then y'might as well go out with a bang so let's see if you can get those *Meteors* down this far, eh??? Aim at a fucking whale, or Rock if you can't hit a whale for whatever reason (protect and whatnot). If you don't think you can get meteors underwater, just keep *Outragin*', beb. Again, try and target whoever isn't protecting. If you're too confused to attack, try and *Chill*.

Mmn, Tinkle... I think we'll start *Scald*in' Rock, alternating to a fucking whale if Rock is unhittable for any reason. Switch to *Surf*'s if Zohar's down, and *Aqua Ring* if both your opponents can't be hit. (if you've already got an Aqua Ring and you can't hit both your opponents, just do nothing.)

Zohar: *Outrage ~ Outrage / Draco Meteor @ a fucking whale \ Rockefeller / Chill x2*

Tinkle: *Scald @ Rockefeller \ a fucking whale / Surf / Aqua Ring x3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 22, 2015)

Okay Rock, start by pelting Zohar with an *Ice Shard*. Then join your whale friend in singing a beautiful *Round* until the end of the... round. If you missed your first attack and Zohar is still conscious on the second action, try another *Ice Shard*. If a fucking whale missed and you didn't, use *Rock Blast* on Tinkle instead. 

Now... a fucking whale... I want you to hit Zohar with an *Ice Beam*. Once you've done that, sing a *Round* or two with Rockefeller. Use your sweet melodies to finish Tinkle off. If you missed your first action, try another *Ice Beam* on the second action. If Rock missed but you didn't, use *Body Slam* on Tinkle instead. 

Rockefeller: *Ice Shard @ Zohar ~ Ice Shard @ Zohar / Round / Rock Blast @ Tinkle ~ Round*

a fucking whale: *Ice Beam @ Zohar ~ Ice Beam @ Zohar / Round / Body Slam @ Tinkle ~ Round*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 25, 2015)

*[size=+2]pathos vs Vipera Magnifica: Round Three[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



Format: 2 vs 2 doubles
Style: Set
DQ: 1 week
Damage Cap: 45%
Banned/Restricted Moves: Attract, OHKO's, direct-healing moves
Arena Description: Atlantis

Although most likely not the real Atlantis, the drowned city of Atlantis in which this battle takes place shares a frightening amount with its namesake. The fact that both ended up underwater, for example - and that both were tremendously prosperous beforehand. The city was so well-built that most of its buildings have not been too badly harmed, even at such great depths; rust and algae coat the majority of the structures, sure, and sponges grow on the smaller houses, but towards the upper limits of the buildings things look shockingly pristine. Since most of the city is made of skyscrapers - thousands of feet high on average, towering way above the miniature houses below and many made of pure glass, made hard enough that many of the walls remain intact; here and there, the tallest of skyscrapers was made of actual diamond, and nothing has managed to corrode those. This leads to quite a beautiful underwater view. 

Of course, so far underwater - the tallest of skyscrapers being nearly 3,000 feet tall and still not even nearing the surface of the ocean - none of this would, normally, be seen. No sunlight reaches this far down, and the fish and pokemon are all used to darkness. This is one of the most brilliant aspects of Atlantis: it's a city of light. 

Each of the skyscrapers is topped with a lightningrod, acting much like the pokemon ability. The rods are connected to dozens of gemstones fitted into the building walls, making it appear as if the buildings themselves glow. Since, of course, lightning doesn't often strike so deep below the surface, it's common courtesy for pokemon to come by and flash a thunder wave or two to light up the area.

Since Atlantis is nearly always bathed in light, it's considered poor hunting grounds - and by the same means, great protection for young. It's a rare day to not find tiny newborn chinchou flitting about, or a wailmer hiding in one of the taller skyscrapers, holding its breath before it needs to return to the surface. 

Additional Rules: For the duration of this battle, a protective force-field has been erected surrounding Atlantis. The field lets in/out all but living creatures, so pokemon that need to breathe will not be able to get through and reach the surface (meaning yes, they will suffocate). Pokemon that are generally known to dwell in water will be able to hold their breath for as long as the battle takes place.

The lightning-rods that cover the multiple towers will attract all electric attacks towards them, making electric attacks (aside from those that are self-directed) useless.

All attacks used by water-type pokemon do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy; attacks used by pokemon not used to being in water do 1% less damage and cost 1% more energy.



*Team pathos (OO)*
 

*Tinkle (F) the Wartortle*
*<Torrent>* Water-type attacks boosted by 1.3× at 33% health and below.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████* 30% Health
*███████* 69% Energy
*Speed:* 58
*Status:* Torrent activated.
*Condition:* Ready for an all-or-nothing conclusion.
*Commands:* Scald @ Rockefeller \ a fucking whale / Surf / Aqua Ring x3

*Zohar (F) the Dratini*
*<Shed Skin>* 30% chance of shrugging off status conditions at the end of each round.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██* 15% Health
*███████* 68% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Locked into Outrage (1 more action).
*Condition:* Wreaking havoc without even realizing she’s doing it.
*Commands:* Outrage ~ Outrage / Draco Meteor @ a fucking whale \ Rockefeller / Chill x2

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*
 

*Rockefeller (M) the Shellder*
*<Skill Link>* Multi-hit moves always hit the maximum number of times.
*@Water Stone* Water-type attacks do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy.
*██████* 53% Health
*███████* 62% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _Rocks fall. Wartortle dies?_
*Commands:* Ice Shard @ Zohar ~ Ice Shard @ Zohar / Round / Rock Blast @ Tinkle ~ Round

*a fucking whale (F) the Wailmer*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████* 33% Health (capped)
*████████* 76% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Pushed to the brink of her pain limits.
*Commands:* Ice Beam @ Zohar ~ Ice Beam @ Zohar / Round / Body Slam @ Tinkle ~ Round

Like a flash, quicker than any of the other Pokemon can act, Rockefeller waggles his tongue down at Zohar to supercool the water into a small but sharp dagger of ice that he launches with a clap of his shell. The strike jars Zohar just enough to give a fucking whale an opening to charge a more sustained beam of freezing energy, stopping the green fire in its tracks and draining the last of the Dratini’s life energy before she came to. Zohar disappears back into her Poke Ball with a red flash before her body can sink to the seafloor.

(“That’s nice,” the Lumineon says to the old Relicanth. “The clam and his friend are bound to get the turtle to tell them where she hid the clam’s son. Those dirty kidnappers.” The Lumineon shakes her head disapprovingly.)

Furious and a bit desperate now that his teammate is gone, Tinkle no longer has to worry about collateral damage. Glowing with a torrent of Water-type energy, she summons the power of the sea to churn and swell, slamming her foes into the nearby building. The impact sends more gemstones falling into the depths, and despite their own affinity with the water, Rock and a fucking whale both look much the worse for wear after the attack.

a fucking whale opens her mouth to send out another aural attack, but the intensely focused sound waves warp in the still-churning sea and get funnelled off to a building down the block. There, the old Relicanth and Lumineon dart away out of panic as the sound waves knock loose the overhang they had been hiding beneath. Tinkle uses the opportunity of a fucking whale’s missed attack to knock the Wailmer and Shellder hard against the building a second time, and her heart swells — she just might have a chance, even on her own.

But as soon as the water begins to settle, Rock accounts for its currents as he starts up a piercing melody aimed straight into Tinkle’s eardrums. Halfway through the song, a fucking whale starts it up, her shrill whale’s voice making the Wartortle’s brain throb. By the time Rock begins a second loop of the song, Tinkle is far enough gone that the quiet embrace of her Poke Ball is a relief even in spite of having lost the battle.

(“That was overkill,” the Lumineon thinks to herself. She’s been separated from her Relicanth friend, but the weird bubble keeping them trapped in Atlantis is gone, so she has the whole wide ocean to find more friends. “Still… if they wanted to find the Shellder’s son, they should have kept the turtle around to interrogate her. Now who knows what’ll happen to the poor little fry?”)

*Team pathos (XX)*
 

*Tinkle (F) the Wartortle*
*<Torrent>* Water-type attacks boosted by 1.3× at 33% health and below.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
0% Health
*██████* 59% Energy
*Speed:* 58
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Commands used:* Surf ~ Surf ~ (nothing)

*Zohar (F) the Dratini*
*<Shed Skin>* 30% chance of shrugging off status conditions at the end of each round.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
0% Health
*███████* 68% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Commands used:* (nothing)

*Team Vipera Magnifica (OO)*
 

*Rockefeller (M) the Shellder*
*<Skill Link>* Multi-hit moves always hit the maximum number of times.
*@Water Stone* Water-type attacks do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy.
*████* 33% Health
*██████* 52% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Laughing and waggling his tongue.
*Commands:* Ice Shard @ Zohar ~ Round @ Tinkle ~ Round @ Tinkle

*a fucking whale (F) the Wailmer*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*██* 13% Health
*███████* 64% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _That was almost a close one._
*Commands used:* Ice Beam @ Zohar ~ Round @ Tinkle ~ Round @ Tinkle



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Rockefeller uses Ice Shard on Zohar.
~ Ice Shard has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 42.
~ Ice Shard’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rockefeller failed to crit with a roll of 37.

a fucking whale uses Ice Beam on Zohar.
~ Ice Beam has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 59.
~ Ice Beam has a 10% chance of freezing the target. This effect fails with a roll of 30.
~ Ice Beam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). a fucking whale failed to crit with a roll of 78.

Tinkle uses Surf on Rockefeller and a fucking whale.
~ Surf has 90% accuracy. It hits Rockefeller with a roll of 64 and a fucking whale with a roll of 83.
~ Surf’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Tinkle failed to crit with rolls of 30 and 55, respectively.

A haze lingers in the air (10% accuracy drop for 2 more actions).

Action Two
a fucking whale uses Round on Tinkle.
~ Round has 90% accuracy. It misses with a roll of 97.

Tinkle uses Surf on Rockefeller and a fucking whale.
~ Surf has 90% accuracy. It hits Rockefeller with a roll of 13 and a fucking whale with a roll of 80.
~ Surf’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Tinkle failed to crit with rolls of 58 and 64, respectively.

Rockefeller uses Round on Tinkle.
~ Round has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 53.
~ Round’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rockefeller failed to crit with a roll of 36.

A haze lingers in the air (10% accuracy drop for 1 more action).

Action Three

a fucking whale uses Round on Tinkle.
~ Round has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 70.
~ Round’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). a fucking whale landed a crit with a roll of 2.

Rockefeller uses Round on Tinkle.
~ Round has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 63.
~ Round’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rockefeller failed to crit with a roll of 76.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 30% health, 69% energy
 15% health, 68% energy
 53% health, 62% energy
 33% health, 76% energy

Action One
Rockefeller uses Ice Shard on Zohar.
~ *Base power 4%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Dragon is weak to Ice + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Zohar takes 7% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Rockefeller expends 2% energy.*

a fucking whale uses Ice Beam on Zohar.
~ *Base power 9%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Dragon is weak to Ice + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *14.5* rounded down = *Zohar takes 14 damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *a fucking whale expends 4% energy.*

Tinkle uses Surf on Rockefeller and a fucking whale.
~ *Base power 9%* × 1.3 for Torrent = *11.7* + 2.925 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 0.67 since Water resists Water = *9.37665* + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon, rounded down = *Rockefeller and a fucking whale each take 10% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* after accounting for Torrent - 1 for STAB - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Tinkle expends 5% energy.*

 30% health, 64% energy
 0% health, 68% energy
 43% health, 60% energy
 23% health, 72% energy

Action Two
a fucking whale uses Round on Tinkle.
~ Round misses.
~ *Base energy 3%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *a fucking whale expends 2% energy.*

Tinkle uses Surf on Rockefeller and a fucking whale.
~ *Base power 9%* × 1.3 for Torrent = *11.7* + 2.925 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 0.67 since Water resists Water = *9.37665* + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon, rounded down = *Rockefeller and a fucking whale each take 10% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* after accounting for Torrent - 1 for STAB - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Tinkle expends 5% energy.*

Rockefeller uses Round on Tinkle.
~ *Base power 6%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Tinkle takes 7% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Rockefeller expends 2% energy.*

 23% health, 59% energy
 33% health, 58% energy
 13% health, 70% energy

Action Three
a fucking whale uses Round on Tinkle.
~ *Base power 6%* × 2 for multiple users = *12%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon + 6 for a critical hit = *Tinkle takes 19% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* after accounting for the boosted power - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *a fucking whale expends 6% energy.*

Rockefeller uses Round on Tinkle.
~ *Base power 6%* × 2 for multiple users = *12%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification + 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Tinkle takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 7%* after accounting for the boosted power - 1 arena bonus for Water-type Pokemon = *Rockefeller expends 6% energy.*

 0% health, 59% energy
 33% health, 52% energy
 13% health, 64% energy



*Arena*
Atlantis is starting to get pretty trashed by the battle fought between its spires, with a great deal of hefty gemstones knocked loose from buildings near the battlers and other minor architectural damage, including an overhang that was once perfect for an old Relicanth and a Lumineon to hide under.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: a fucking whale (60) > Tinkle (58) > Zohar (50) > Rockefeller (40).
*2.* Zohar fainted before she or Tinkle could act on the first action.
*3.* On the second action, a fucking whale missed with Round, so Rockefeller’s Round was not boosted in power and did not get to jump ahead in the command string.
*4.* On the other hand, on the third action, a fucking whale’s Round was a critical hit and let Rock’s Round jump ahead in priority, so Tinkle didn’t get a chance to act before fainting.
*5.* Surf targets everyone on the field instead of just multiple opponents, so per the games and the only ASB ruling I could find (which was in the old A+A guide by Negrek, so idk if it’s current), its power is not lowered for striking multiple targets.
*6.* I kinda blurred together the third action with the end of the second, but don’t worry — mathematically, the Rounds were treated separately as they ought to have been.

*Prizes:*

Vipera Magnifica gets $16 for winning. a fucking whale gets 3 EXP (one for sendout, one for Lucky Egg, one for knocking out Zohar) and Rockefeller gets 2 EXP (one for sendout, one for knocking out Tinkle). They both get to evolve now!
Pathos gets $8. Tinkle and Zohar both get 2 EXP (one for sendout, one for Lucky Egg). Neither of them can evolve yet :(
I get $10 for refereeing.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 25, 2015)

wahh that went so fast, good battle, VM!! and ty so much for reffing Jack!!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 26, 2015)

Spoiler: conclusion











'Twas a short battle, but a fun one. Until next time, pathos. 

Thanks for reffing Jack! (Hopefully Rock finds his son someday)


----------

